# [Thu 13th Oct 2011] Decriminalise sex work demonstration (SW1P 3JY)



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 3, 2011)

As part of the second edition of the London Sex Worker Open University, which takes places in East London 12-16 October, there will be a demonstration at 6-8pm Thursday 13 October @ Old Palace Yard, Westminster (just beside Houses of Parliament). 

This demo will call for the decriminalisation and labour rights for all sex workers in the UK. 
 Bring red umbrellas, banners and placards

For more info on the rest of the Sex Worker Open University 2011, which will bring together sex workers and allies from around the world to socialise, learn new skills and empower themselves whilst exploring the complexities, diversity and contradictions of the sex industry, include a performance night and an evening of presentations by international sex worker activists, please seewww.sexworkeropenuniversity.com or email programmeswou11@gmail.com. Main Fbook event is at https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=106815766093595.


----------

